

Boiling timer - stefanv
https://www.quirky.com/invent/1645987/action/vote/query/view=newest&categories=all

======
stefanv
(disclaimer: I'm the one who proposed this) Do you find this useful? I think
the main challenge will be to design a "boiling sensor". But I think that a
combination of temperature + pressure sensors should do the trick.

